# Hog hunting spots near Marietta or Smyrna. Please help!



## Luda (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello guys, I been hunting hogs with my family near Warner Robins and Macon but they are moving out and I will not have an opportunity to hunt there anymore because I'll not have any place to stay. I was wondering if someone could help me find a spot to hunt near Smyrna or Marietta (I live in Marietta). I was hoping to drive about an hour. Mainly looking to hunt hogs, but if there's opportunity - maybe Canadian geese, doves, deers. 

Thanks to anyone who can share some information. I really appreciate it - being a student and not having a stable money income and lots of school work its very hard to be able to fulfill your passion - hunting. 
 Thanks again.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 4, 2012)

Closest places are going to be out I-20. Charlie Elliott and I think Oconee/Redlands? Not sure, but check the WMA's map. Pinelog is North, Tough But Beautiful and there are Hogs Somewhere out there; Its where I go since I live up here in Acworth.

BEST CHANCE at actually getting a hog is going to go back down to Perry/Warner Robbins and hunt Oaky Woods and Ocmulgee WMA's)Again see maps)...........Good Luck


----------



## snook24 (Sep 4, 2012)

I know all about that! My advice is save your money and go less often but go farther south for the best hog hunting..it will be worth it and you will get your money worth...and camp to keep cost down. There are good wmas down there


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 5, 2012)

Dont forget about Paulding forest too...........it may be one of the closest to you.I have heard of no hog reports from there, but I KNOW there are hogs close by. I have never really hunted it


----------



## Luda (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the  replies. I will probably try to check a few places this weekend. Hopefully I will find something. However, I can only carry a bow and a pistol at this time of a year correct (I have a conceal carry license)?


----------



## david224 (Sep 16, 2012)

Paulding forest is only open certain dates during gun season but all of archery season. Im not sure about small game season but if you go during the gun hunts plan on alot of company.


----------



## Rob62 (Sep 23, 2012)

I live about 10 minutes from Paulding WMA and have hunted there.  If there are any hogs in there I don't know about them.  I have never seen or heard of any hogs being killed anywhere near Douglasville / Villa Rica / Temple.

There may have been an occasional one that was shot which escaped from someones pig pen or farm.  But as far as a breeding wild ranging population, there are none here.

If someone knows any different I sure would like to hear about it too.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Jonboater (Sep 26, 2012)

Go to pine log and walk up or down stamp creek. Your find all the hog sign u want.


----------



## hikingthehills (Oct 29, 2012)

Rob62 said:


> I live about 10 minutes from Paulding WMA and have hunted there.  If there are any hogs in there I don't know about them.  I have never seen or heard of any hogs being killed anywhere near Douglasville / Villa Rica / Temple.
> 
> There may have been an occasional one that was shot which escaped from someones pig pen or farm.  But as far as a breeding wild ranging population, there are none here.
> 
> ...



I saw them maybe about six years ago beside Raccoon creek not far at all from the WMA, there was a mama and 4 little ones. As for seeing them on PF I havent yet.


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Nov 5, 2012)

Jonboater said:


> Go to pine log and walk up or down stamp creek. Your find all the hog sign u want.



I did that yesterday, walked a little over 6 miles, signs-yes, hogs-NO! But I will go again, it's nice up there!


----------

